# Cwmorthin Slate Quarry



## Harry (Jun 16, 2012)

Cwmorthin is just one of several slate quarries around 'the town which roofed the world -' Blaenau Ffestioniog. 

The neighbouring Oakley quarry which it merged with sometime ago has recently closed too.

A return visit with wellies or wadders is required and i'll be exploring with a friend of a friend of whom actually worked here, which will be great and i'll add to the thread here as and when!

Worth a read along with the relevant contacts if you're interested in access because it's gated: http://www.cwmorthin.co.uk/

*I realise there is very few underground pictures but i felt this sub-forum was appropriate, feel free to move if necessary*

Enjoy!













































































... and the main reason i was in North Wales!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 16, 2012)

W...t...f...?!
Ace pics, that water looks soo cold!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 16, 2012)

lol..great report! love the pics


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 16, 2012)

Defo worth a look, do like pic 2 ,thanks for posting .


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 17, 2012)

that tunnel looks oh so inviting! We found one in Duinorwic but didn't have te right kit to go wading. Enjoyed that mate!


----------

